# This is why I love our first lady



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House 


(and thank you Kat for sharing this!)


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Don't worry I'm sure Trump will show her respect and name a part of the White House after her... knowing him, probably the kitchen.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 24, 2016)

If I was earning what her family earns a year, I'd be funnier...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2016)

She is a neat lady.

I like her as much as I do Laura Bush.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> She is a neat lady.
> 
> I like her as much as I do Laura Bush.




I liked Laura too - a lot more than her husband 

But I thought they were a great couple.  Same with Barak and Michelle.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 24, 2016)

_Eeehhh, I don't like Michael, really, he's as much of a lying, race-baiting, selfish piece of trash as his husband~_


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 24, 2016)

Michaels wife is pretty funny too


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Eeehhh, I don't like Michael, really, he's as much of a lying, race-baiting, selfish piece of trash as his husband~_



Why?  What specifically has she done?  Why do you call her a "he"?  Do you call Melania a whore?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Eeehhh, I don't like Michael, really, he's as much of a lying, race-baiting, selfish piece of trash as his husband~_
> ...



Kids these days... no respect.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 24, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_I'll give respect when it's earned. Simply being the husband of one of the worst presidents in history, while lying, projecting, and race-baiting earns no respect from me._


----------



## Coyote (Dec 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't respect because she's the presidents wife, but because I genuinely like her.  And I certainly don't think she's a man.  She's earned my respect and admiration.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Name one thing negative SHE did.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_In his speeches, he kept claiming the Nation was built on slavery, as well as the White House, incorrectly of course. Michael also joined his husband in wasting Taxpayer money on vacations, as well as saying that she hadn't been proud of America before Obama was elected. She now says that America is hopeless because we didn't elect Shrillary. He also hasn't accomplished a single thing in the time he has been First Lady. No, being black isn't an accomplishment._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_For what exactly? He hasn't accomplished ANYTHING, not one thing._


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


she is a great role model. Married to the same man , never had a child out of wedlock, accomplished lawyer, friendly and outgoing, advocate for health, good looking, good mother, upholds Christian values, high morals, bane of racist bigots like YOU by taking the high road. That is why people love her.


----------



## blastoff (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Don't worry I'm sure Trump will show her respect and name a part of the White House after her... knowing him, probably the kitchen.


Gardening Czar where she can continue to oversee the staff that cares for it until it's time for another photo op of her harvesting veggies for her next cheeseburger.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2016)

Terrible music mostly but fun video


----------



## Johann (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Buck111 (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Your entire list is flawed. And, worst of all, you have the audacity to call Pumpkin Row a "racist bigot" simply because she doesn't like somebody.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


_Of course he's married to the same man and has had no children, he never got the operation, and gay people make up roughly 4%(?) of the population. _

_"You don't like someone who happens to be black, therefor you're racist by default". You don't seem to understand that people of color aren't above criticism, and when said criticism is given that doesn't mean it's because of their skin color. In fact, I don't even think about their skin color, I think only of their deeds and misdeeds. I think the person throwing the word racist around due to ONLY seeing skin color is the one who's racist. Maybe you should ignore skin color as well? Never too late to stop being a step behind._


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 25, 2016)

Michelle Obama is not good looking at all.

An entire team of makeup and fashion consultants can only make her appear average at best.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


My list is flawed? Michelle is an angel and you vile creatures want to crucify her. The "lists" posited by you and your deplorable friends are not only flawed, they are mean nasty lies .  I know the source of your hate only too well.
It springs from your illusion of superiority and festers everywhere people like you assimilate. You just can't help yourselves. Obama and Michelle have made you seethe because THEY have demonstrated superior character and demeanor in full public view. You don't even come close, peasant!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Michelle Obama is not good looking at all.
> 
> An entire team of makeup and fashion consultants can only make her appear average at best.



 Her character, morality and  dedication to her family makes her as beautiful as any woman ever to be called First Lady. But it doesn't stop there. She is beautiful on the outside too and highly intelligent, a perfect match for husband.  BTW, I'll bet a day and a dollar Michelle looks better than YOU. And she certainly looks better than Trump or his slutty wife.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2016)

You all need help. Posting hateful nonsense on Christmas day


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You all need help. Posting hateful nonsense on Christmas day


_Psychological help is expensive._


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)



For the first time in 8 years I'm proud of our First Lady - for packing up and moving out.


----------



## NLT (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)


----------



## NLT (Dec 25, 2016)

Time left until Obama leaves office"


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2016)

Michele raised two kids in the insanity that is the White House.  Despite living under the microscope for eight years, she has  a sense of humor.  I'll give someone respect for that.  I differ on political perspective.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 It is clear to me that YOU don't like ANY Black people.You are hardly in a position to lecture me or anyone else about skin color and racism in this country.  Michelle has two beautiful daughters and I am sure Michelle's pregnancy and delivery of those cute kids is a matter of record that validates her femininity beyond a doubt.
No First Lady in recent memory has been the object of so much hatred. That is especially notable since Michelle has done nothing to warrant it..except being Black .

You need to come to grips with your racism and join my effort to stamp it out


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

NLT said:


> Time left until Obama leaves office"




* I think this magazine photo op is more appropriate dontcha think?*


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2016)

From the size of her huge ass, it looks like she eats lots of fried chicken.


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Time left until Obama leaves office"
> ...


If he'd a been a faggot you'd have voted for him, right?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

miketx said:


> From the size of her huge ass, it looks like she eats lots of fried chicken.


Have you noticed that All the White women with big asses have LONG marriages.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

miketx said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


No, I am a conservative Christian who believes what the Bible says about homosexuality.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 25, 2016)

Well,  I suppose _all _of you will be glued to the TV all day...NBA quintuple header?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> Well,  I suppose _all _of you will be glued to the TV all day...NBA quintuple header?


Not me, I'll be glued to the ass of my neighbor's wife while he is out watching the games with his friends.
 I know it sounds harsh but I'll ask for forgiveness  and make a New Years resolution to stop my wicked ways.
pray for me will ya?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


 what is it about Michelle you hate? Let's take a look at your laundry list  of hate and get to the bottom of your psychosis.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


_Provide evidence to back up your claim that I don't like any black people._

_They were adopted, obviously. _

_Or, you know, being a selfish, race-baiting, piece of a trash._


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


You are a frigging NUT,  Your imagination has turned to abject lunacy! Bye


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


_In other words "I have no evidence, Lady Row, and I cannot dispute anything you have said!"._


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Nothing you have said makes sense or is  even worthy of further attention. Your  ludicrous  spontaneous declarations  have no place in civil discourse.


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > From the size of her huge ass, it looks like she eats lots of fried chicken.
> ...


Does your husband have a huge ass? Were you on a Jet Blue flight lately?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You are very very childish.


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You made no sense what so ever.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

miketx said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Your latent homosexuality is surfacing again. You can't refrain from talking about it, can you.


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


What's the matter, cat got your tongue?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

miketx said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


No but  it seems some dude's sphincter has a tight grip on yours.


----------



## miketx (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Channeling again, I see.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


He certainly talks about it way more than any gay person I know.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





We don't need to supply "evidence" to dispute your moronic trolling, clown shoes. The evidence is right there in every one of your posts

If you want people to take you seriously, you have to earn it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

miketx said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



What? I can't understand you...you sound muffled... is your tongue caught in something?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


It made sense to me and the people with high IQ!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> Michaels wife is pretty funny too


Got a Trump workout to share with us?

Guy hasn't seen a gym since High School


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2016)

Classy woman...she will be missed


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 25, 2016)

Michelle can't wait to get out of the White House and I don't blame her. I liked Laura also. Our new First Lady I will wait and see.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


_In other words "I have no evidence, Lady Row, and I cannot dispute anything you have said!"._


theDoctorisIn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


_"I don't have to back up my claims with evidence"_

_Every Democrat ever. Thanks, I needed an example. Funny that you're calling what I'm doing trolling when every post you make can be summed up that way. Everyone can see through your projection easily._


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





Yeah, because calling the First Lady a man is the height of intellectual discourse.

You have no leg to stand on, clown shoes. It's time to give up.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



















_At what age do women develop giant bulges between their legs, then? Oh, and I suppose it's totally normal to have the same chest as your husband, as well. Or maybe he's more muscular than Barry._


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow ! ^^^


----------



## Meathead (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)


Melania will be a lot easier on the eye than Michelle.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)



You would. 

It's going to take months to fumigate the WH. I'm glad the wookie is finally leaving.

It will be nice to have a First Lady that is actually a woman and is appealing to the eye, rather that prone to induce vomiting on sight.


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> ...




Her husband is called Ovomit after all!  


 just a joke


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 25, 2016)

Don't worry...you can see her again, she is going to try out for the NFL....maybe the Bears, or another team.......she will be one of the linemen.......


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



She hates America and White folks for a starter.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2016)

The whole world loves and respects Michelle Obama

It is only Republicans that call her an Ape in Heels


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > You all need help. Posting hateful nonsense on Christmas day
> ...


Self control is free


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Every president has "wasted taxpayer money on vacstions". Why is it only a problem now?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 25, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The whole world loves and respects Michelle Obama
> 
> It is only Republicans that call her an Ape in Heels



Sure they do Spanky. Sure they do. Bwhahaha bwhahaha


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Vacations for a man with all the pressure on him is not a waste of money.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




I never knew what her haters had against her,  I thought she was a cool lady years ago, when she and crazy Joes wife went to a Nascar race.



.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





I'm sure you're really excited about being able to post all your troll pictures, but you're just proving my point.

Thanks for doubling down, clown shoes. Maybe next year you'll be able to sit at the adult table.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




When Obama was a senator,  she stayed the entire time in Chicago... 

She could of moved to Washington at the end of the children's school year.. But she didn't 


To me it looked at the time she only cared when he became president. 


.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 25, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



I agree she handled her position as First Lady with grace and dignity.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It's amazing... so many kids these days that just like to parrot what they think is cool.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



So?  He was a Senator.  Was that when she was working at the University of Chicago?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Only a Senator? 

How about she was his wife?


.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_I don't think any of them should do it, really~_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So?  Why would she have to move to Washington because of him being a Senator?  You know Senators don't live in Washington full time right?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


_Then explain the bulge and her figure. Go for it. Put your money where your mouth is... if you even have any~_

_You won't, of course, you'll keep resorting to calling me 'clown shoes' as if calling names is somehow profound and enforces how 'mature' you can be whilst 'calling out trolls' while actually being one yourself. This is your chance to prove me wrong, it may never present itself again~_

_Come on, Doc, show us that you're not just a 6 year old with a hammer._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_Funny, you can't explain, either. Gonna join the troll train with Doc or prove me wrong?_


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



They deserve vacations the same as anyone.  The job of President has got to be the hardest and most stressful job - and even on vacation, they are never out of contact or off the job.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



How about the fact she gave birth... and I'm sorry that's a FACT not some theory about a "bulge" in her clothes saying she is a dude.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


_Prove it, Loo~_


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 25, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> > Michaels wife is pretty funny too
> ...


I am not a fan/lover/groupie of any politician. I could care less if the guy works out. He at least didn't start his career as a 'community organizer'.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Clever retort.. You knew I was starting to set you up for a trap.. 

.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


_Sure, they can have vacations, I'm not complaining about that. Do that have to be on Taxpayer dollars, though?_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Prove it?  Her kids exist... no like some imaginary bulge in her clothes.  Jesus kid, have you had biology yet in school?  Or is it true you are really some 40 year old man that gets off acting like a 14 year old girl on the internet?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_They could be adopted. Show me that Michael is their mother~_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



No, you don't get how this works.  You are saying she isn't a woman, YOU need to prove her kids aren't her's.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_It's not up to me to prove a negative, it's up to you to prove a positive. Besides, I showed you a weird bulge in several shots, and her masculine chest. That's AT LEAST evidence that he MAY not be a female. If it's such an obvious thing, you should be able to at least show me they are somehow related._


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The whole world loves and respects Michelle Obama
> ...



Actually they do.
To the rest of the world, Michelle Obama is a Rock Star
To Republicans...she is an Ape in Heels


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)



I will not miss her. Militant ingrate 

-Geaux


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Ain't photoshopping great? So much hate.  Wonder how she managed to have two daughters that look a lot like her and Barak then?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



No... you don't understand how this works.  She says she is a woman.  Her husband says she is a woman.  All the people of the world with more than a 50 IQ say she is a woman.  She has had kids... her birth certificate says she is a woman.  You provide a couple pictures and state she is a man.  It is NOT up to others to prove you are wrong, you need to provide PROOF she isn't a woman.

Someone stated you are a 40 year old man acting like a 14 year old girl on here.  Prove they are wrong.  See how that works?


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't know if Moochelle is a man, a woman or a what...but...according to National Geographic, Obamas first mating with it was in the deepest, darkest jungle of South Africa. That was before shaving it and putting a dress on it.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


_Ellen should feel bad for photo shopping her live video._


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You have to support your claim - that's a positive.  You claim she's a man.  You need to prove it and vague possibly photoshopped pictures aren't proof.  Proving a negative is insisting that others prove she is NOT a man.

Michelle Obama likes to work out.  That's well known.  Here are some other women who like to work out.  They have muscular shoulders too.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_I already showed you bulges. If you're going to say that's what his birth certificate says, you should be prepared to show it to me._

_If you really think I'm that mature, I'll just take that as a compliment~_
_I have been told that I'm more mature than most people my age._


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_Proving she is a woman is also proving a positive._

_I'm also referring to chest more than shoulders. Hence specifically saying chest._


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



All  one has to do is find the original photos which don't show the bulges. Photo shopping photos is easy.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



No, a bulge under clothes could be ANYTHING.  do you have pictures of her penis if she is a man?  

No, it isn't saying you sound mature... it is saying that you are some weirdo old dud that wants to act like a young girl on a forum.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_Then do it._


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




There's nothing to see there 

Seems kind of perverted for someone to focus on her crotch.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



No, people don't have to prove common sense things.  If you want to prove something that is not readily believed, you must provide proof.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_I don't think most people stick pictures of their dong on the internet, especially if they're masquerading as a woman._

_If you have reason to believe I'm 40 years old, then it must be my maturity, as there's literally nothing else to go by. Therefor, thank you, I do try to be mature<3_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


_There's a bulge there, but you're right, I don't actually see why anyone would focus on his crotch._


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You are going off the deep end. She had her kids, unless you can prove definitively that she is a man, not some photoshopped crap you pull off of right nut sites, she is a women. She handled being the Presidents wife with grace and dignity. She took care of her children and loved them. If any of what you say is true, then someone would have spilled the beans by now.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


_Common sense is a fallacy in and of itself. What's thought to be common sense can easily be false. For example, people thinking the world was flat. Most people at the time thought that, despite it being false, and probably considered it common sense. _

_On the other hand, common sense proven true, would be something like Socialism being known not to work, and a few nutjobs thinking that system actually works~_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Sorry, but you need to provide proof.  

Kid (or whatever you are), you're hopeless.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Who told you that?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_What makes you think I ever wasn't off the deep end? Maybe I was born there?_

_More seriously, though, those images weren't photoshopped, they're both stills from videos._


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



No, common sense is if someone has two kids, they are a woman, because men can't have kids.  It's common sense and a biological fact.  You must prove all that is fake and she is indeed a man, and some bulges in clothes in pictures is not proof.  You've jumped the shark.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_On the other hand, what makes you think it's true? You've seen absolutely no evidence, you just know people told you that. Do you just instantly believe what you're told with no evidence? Would you have believed the earth is flat because 'a majority' told you so?_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You realize that is a logical fallacy right?  Or not.  Comparing flat Earth theory before people had the ability to see that the Earth isn't flat, with proving the First Lady is a woman that had kids... you are ridiculous.  Go spend the rest of Christmas with your father... maybe he'll rub some good sense off onto you.  You need it.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_I don't see how. Neither can be confirmed as there's no evidence to support it(Or WAS no evidence to support it). Can you show me his birth certificate? Hmm?_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



How many people put copies of their birth certificates on the internet?  Ok, I'm done with you.  You can go on with your ignorance.  Whehter you are 14 or 40, you are a petulant, disrespectful child.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


If she has a bulge...it would be evident in EVERY picture

Not just the ones conservatives photoshop


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_I don't know, I've never bothered to check. Do you~?_

_Have a Merry Christmas~<3_


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Maybe she only gets a boner when she meets lesbians.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 25, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Buck111 said:
> ...


What is wrong with serving your community?

Obama actually went out and met real people and learned their problems and concerns

When has Trump EVER had to interact with the public?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





You're a kid, aren't you?

Only a child would believe that I have any responsibility to take your bullshit seriously.

As I said, you have to _earn_ being taken seriously - until then, I'm going to continue calling you names and mocking you.

Because it's fun, and that's all you deserve.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)



How do you know?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 25, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



You were lied to.

Santa Claus isn't real, either.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> ...



It's just the impression I get when I see her


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



When you see her "public" persona?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If you say so.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If I say so?  Well, I thought I was asking a question.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Because I was gonna say, how did you meet Michelle Obama and how long have you known her?  Sounds like how one would speak of her bestie.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Whatever.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Because I was gonna say, how did you meet Michelle Obama and how long have you known her?  Sounds like how one would speak of her bestie.



I kind of figured your question was flamebait.  It's not of interest to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Because I was gonna say, how did you meet Michelle Obama and how long have you known her?  Sounds like how one would speak of her bestie.
> ...



Well, you did say that you "love" her.  Lol.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

I think ChrisL is having a Megyn Kelly... she is trolling two threads now.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


_As I thought, you're just going to make excuses, because you never have anything to contribute._

_Have a Merry Christmas~_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 25, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_Oh snaps, and I wanted to meet him, too._


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> She hates America and White folks for a starter.


But so do most liberals. Of course they love her (him?)


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> I think ChrisL is having a Megyn Kelly... she is trolling two threads now.



Trolling?  I think you must be confused.


----------



## Witchit (Dec 25, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Hell, Melania didn't even care then! Talk about costing the tax payers a bundle. I feel bad for NYC, having to cover them.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm just wondering how you can "love" someone that you've never even met before or say they are a good person based when the person in question obviously has PR people and the like.  They are coached on what to say and what to do.  I just would have thought people knew this.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Michelle Obama is not good looking at all.
> 
> An entire team of makeup and fashion consultants can only make her appear average at best.



Put your pic up...


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> You would.
> 
> It's going to take months to fumigate the WH. I'm glad the wookie is finally leaving.
> 
> It will be nice to have a First Lady that is actually a woman and is appealing to the eye, rather that prone to induce vomiting on sight.



I thought your Klan meeting started at 5? You running late because you had to bone your cousin again?


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> They deserve vacations the same as anyone. The job of President has got to be the hardest and most stressful job - and even on vacation, they are never out of contact or off the job.


They've spent over 80 MILLION at our expense.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Melania will be a lot easier on the eye than Michelle.



Possibly. Dumb as a post though...Just like her sugar daddy hubby...


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just wondering how you can "love" someone that you've never even met before or say they are a good person based when the person in question obviously has PR people and the like.  They are coached on what to say and what to do.  I just would have thought people knew this.






ChrisL said:


> *I love Chris Cornell*.  He is pretty hot.





ChrisL said:


> *I love Adele*.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Melania will be a lot easier on the eye than Michelle.
> ...



Maybe she can hire Michelle to write speeches for her.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering how you can "love" someone that you've never even met before or say they are a good person based when the person in question obviously has PR people and the like.  They are coached on what to say and what to do.  I just would have thought people knew this.
> ...



I love bacon, even though I never met the pig.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering how you can "love" someone that you've never even met before or say they are a good person based when the person in question obviously has PR people and the like.  They are coached on what to say and what to do.  I just would have thought people knew this.
> ...



But I'm talking about their music and/or looks.  You are talking about personality of a person you've never met.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

I can't believe you actually searched my posts for that.  

Okay, okay, you love Michelle.  Maybe you should marry her then?    Coyote and Michelle, sittin' in a tree.  K-I-S-S-I-N-G . . .


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > They deserve vacations the same as anyone. The job of President has got to be the hardest and most stressful job - and even on vacation, they are never out of contact or off the job.
> ...



Link? Also, Five myths about presidential vacations


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Will Smith.  I *adore *him.  He is very funny.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Hey, those are CLEARLY women. "Michelle"? Not so much. "She" dose appear MUCH more masculine than Barry, much as Pumpkins posts are much more mature than any liberal here.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Try Google. That's what I did. You can too!


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Hey, those are CLEARLY women. "Michelle"? Not so much. "She" dose appear MUCH more masculine than Barry, much as Pumpkins posts are much more mature than any liberal here.



Of course she is. You're being repugnant...


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Try Google. That's what I did. You can too!



I did. Try putting things in context. That's what I did. You can, too!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Will Smith.  I *adore *him.  He is very funny.



Because he's funny.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Apprently you can love actors, singers, celebrities you think are funny, genuine, likeable - but you can't love Michelle for those reasons because you haven't "met her" or something.  Go figure


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Besides, I don't think Michelle is really all THAT funny.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Lord. Human beings are special. God told me so.  Not me personally. Just heard all that somewhere. 

And browsing this thread, I'm amazed that the Righties can go so far as to dehumanize a bright successful human because she looks at America differently than you do. You would think it's the secular left, that generally rejects the idea of humans being special and anything more regal than a quirk of evolution --- that does the dehumanization of opponents. And the Left has certainly DEMEANED Melania Trump -- but not DEHUMANIZED her. 

Can I compare the viciousness? NO.  Because Melania has suffered name-calling. And the current First Lady has been reduced to sub-human dimensions by a SURPRISING large sector of right-leaning partisans. Because you DISAGREE with her politics? 

Go after her crappy attitude about America. Don't remove her humanity. If Melania cops a crappy attitude or get politically vocal -- do the same. That's the harder job than revoking someone's human dignity.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's a Scientologist...


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Besides, I don't think Michelle is really all THAT funny.



And you have a right to your opinion.  I do think she's funny


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Really?  That's too bad.  Weird how celebrities seem to be attracted to that . . . whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> When


You really don't know anything about President Trump, do you?

He was the one doing several rallies A DAY before TENS OF THOUSANDS while Hillary was passed out.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No he's not. It's a rumour...He once gave money to them and likes some of their ideas. he also gives money to both Christian and Islamic charities..


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't care.  He's still funny and that's all that matters when I'm watching a comedy movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 25, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Good Lord. Human beings are special. God told me so.  Not me personally. Just heard all that somewhere.
> 
> And browsing this thread, I'm amazed that the Righties can go so far as to dehumanize a bright successful human because she looks at America differently than you do. You would think it's the secular left, that generally rejects the idea of humans being special and anything more regal than a quirk of evolution --- that does the dehumanization of opponents. And the Left has certainly DEMEANED Melania Trump -- but not DEHUMANIZED her.
> 
> ...



Who is doing all of these terrible things?


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Go after her crappy attitude about America.


I promise I will. But believing she could be a man is not "dehumanizing" her. Personally, I despise the "woman" because she despises my country and the uneducated put them in the most important office in the world.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord. Human beings are special. God told me so.  Not me personally. Just heard all that somewhere.
> ...



Haven't you read this thread?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 25, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Go after her crappy attitude about America.
> ...



The uneducated?


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I thought they looked more like Reggie.... 

-Geaux


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The uneducated?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > When
> ...


Pep rallies?

LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The uneducated?



Where in that clip does she ever say Obama will pay for her gas?

Did you make it up?


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord. Human beings are special. God told me so.  Not me personally. Just heard all that somewhere.
> ...



Not AS terrible in this thread. Because dehumanizing her after seeing that latelateshow sketch would be difficult. But she's been referred to a "wookie" by someone on the right (who I don't think is a racist) and by a lefty repeating "an ape in heels" that supposedly came originally by someone on the right. Even repeating phrases like that IMO, just emboldens the idiots making those comments. 

BTW -- I get that being "warm and funny" in a comedy sketch is not a good measure of personality. As Hillary was coached into "warm and funny" several times on SNL.. Would have loved to see the outtakes of rehearsals for those.    SNL even made Bob Dole funny after Bob Dole went down in flames.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


*Six Years Later, The Woman Who Thought Obama Would Pay For Her Gas And Mortgage Has Changed Her Tune*

Read the article, watch the video, here:
Six Years Later, The Woman Who Thought Obama Would Pay For Her Gas And Mortgage Has Changed Her Tune


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 26, 2016)

Too bad the ignorant are allowed to vote. A lot of us who weren't voting skin color knew who this man was from the beginning.

It's not like he didnt have a history!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




The failed school lunch program.
More Graphic Photos of Michelle Obama's Skimpy, Moldy, and Gross"Healthy" School Lunches


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


So you admit you lied

Peggy Joseph never said anything about Obama paying for her gas or mortgage......in fact

As Gilbert interviewed Joseph for his documentary, he was surprised to learn her life was quite opposite of the welfare mother image she had given on television.

He was shocked to learn she was a suburban soccer mom with four children, who earned her living as a hard-working nurse, the daughter of Haitian immigrants.

Even more surprising, Joseph and her children, just like her Haitian immigrant parents, *had no history of ever accepting any form of government assistance or taxpayer-funded handouts.*

Yet Republicans made her a poster child for freeloading black people


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Save us the bullshit stories with bogus pictures

If a school district skimps on the quality of food it gives children, you can be sure it is Republican


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Right!
You keep your head in the sand.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Sorry...but the federal government does not provide school lunches, only guidelines for nutritional value

If a crappy lunch is provided, it is because the local school board is scrimping on quality


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Or it failed because of her guidelines.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Her guidelines are along the line of fresh fruit instead of potato chips, milk instead of soda

If a Republican School Board funds a crappy lunch program, don't blame the First Lady


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She did have pizza taken off school menus, that was a dick move.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Show where SHE banned pizza


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



That's not her school lunch program.  That's poor management by whomever is in charge of that particular school.  Will you guys never quit?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2016)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



How was she personally responsible for that schools moldy lunch?  Where in her suggested lunch menu ideas was moldy bologne?


----------



## Ropey (Dec 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)














@MO

GTFO

Obama Hope?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Never was part of her program that I know of.
It is explained why it failed here at this link.
Michelle Obama’s Healthy School Lunch Program is a Giant Fail (VIDEO)

Then pages and pages of links why the food is being throwed away.
Just wasteful spending like D.C. has always done.
But our farm animals and farmers are sure happy.


----------



## featherlite (Dec 26, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...





Pumpkin Row said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


i don't think Michelle over emphasized her blackness. Her comment about being proud of her country was totally blown out of proportion. I've always thought her to be classy intelligent genuine and family oriented.  Hating on the president is one thing. People hated Bush yet never dragged Laura through the mud. I don't get it.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 26, 2016)

featherlite said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


_Laura didn't bring herself to the forefront to_
_1: Draw attention to herself_
_2: Worsen race relations_
_3: Rework guidelines until she agreed with them._
_4: Insult our Nation_
_5: Throw propaganda at us_
_When you become politically active, you draw attention to yourself, and with that attention comes criticism. Your color or your gender doesn't save you from criticism, they're not shields, they are, in fact, completely irrelevant in every way, shape, and form. She carried herself like a celebrity, much like her husband, and for that she was treated as one. Someone can't throw themselves at us for attention, then only take the positive. _

_If you don't roll in the mud with the politicians, nobody will sling any, drag you through it... or criticize you. She has only herself to blame._


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The school lunch program is federally regulated. Moochelle made it her project to rule what children should eat. She made calories and portions small to "fight obesity".


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 26, 2016)

I will miss Michele Obama. One of my niece a 9 years old wrote a book about her. 





Michelle Obama offers empowering example for girls

Michelle Obama offers empowering example for girls
BY LEANNE ITALIE
DEC. 26, 2016 3:44 AM EST


NEW YORK (AP) — Healthy food and plenty of exercise. The challenges military families face. Education for girls around the globe.

The feel-good initiatives of first lady Michelle Obama have served as both inspiration and eight years of teaching moments for many families. So what, exactly, do they think is her legacy over a period that spans much of the lifetime of today's kids?

"I think she stands for kindness in America," said Alexis Shenkiryk, a 12-year-old in Del Mar, California. "She really encouraged me to try harder, and she promoted a lot of good things for everyone, not just certain people."

Alexis was jealous when her 24-year-old sister got to attend President Barack Obama's 2008 inauguration. Over the years, said Shenkiryk's mom, Rhonda Moret, the goodwill the first lady was able to pass on to her girls overflowed from the White House.

"We're a biracial family," Moret said. "We've had numerous conversations discussing how one's race or background are truly irrelevant and how we should value one's character above all else."

Inara Abernathy, a 17-year-old in Nashville, Tennessee, has absorbed many life lessons of her own from the first lady.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2016)

Michael Obama has terrible taste in food ...

When it comes to ruling what children should eat at school lunches. Have you seen (let alone taste)  those lunch  trays ??Yuck.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> ...


You are reading too much into Michelle's statement. The HOPE she was referring too meant hope for inclusion and a coming together of ALL Americans as one unit. She was thanking America for sparking that hope by electing Obama as the first Black president.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 26, 2016)

skye said:


> Michael Obama has terrible taste in food ...
> 
> When it comes to ruling what children should eat at school lunches. Have you seen (let alone taste)  those lunch  trays ??Yuck.



Have you?

This is horrible?





Interesting link comparing US school lunches with school lunches around the world...which actually look a lot better and a lot like what Michelle tries to promote: Comparing US School Lunches To The Rest Of The World. The Results Might Shock You!


----------



## Ropey (Dec 26, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> You are reading too much into Michelle's statement. The HOPE she was referring too meant hope for inclusion and a coming together of ALL Americans as one unit. She was thanking America for sparking that hope by electing Obama as the first Black president.



Otay


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2016)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Obama has terrible taste in food ...
> ...




Jeez Coyote...ok Michael.....wow...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2016)

skye said:


> Michael Obama has terrible taste in food ...
> 
> When it comes to ruling what children should eat at school lunches. Have you seen (let alone taste)  those lunch  trays ??Yuck.



Yes because offering fruits and vegetables to children is evil


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 27, 2016)

Coyote said:


> She's so funny and natural and genuine - I'm going to miss her in the White House
> 
> 
> (and thank you Kat for sharing this!)


She looks funny in this video! 
I thought she were serious and not easy going at all!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 27, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> Michaels wife is pretty funny too


Vladimir Putin seems to be tougher than Barack Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## featherlite (Dec 27, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Lol roll in the mud with politicians. Hillary is queen mud roller and thank god she's out of the picture. I know much of what M Obama was criticized for was due to petty bull shit by the small minded in America. She was every bit as classy as Laura Bush but came in with different experiences. Oh well , onward to the humble Trumps..


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 27, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Buck111 said:
> 
> 
> > Michaels wife is pretty funny too
> ...


Don't worry Putin may soon be YOUR leader too!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 27, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Obama has terrible taste in food ...
> ...



A terrible thing isn't it? Imagine wanting kids to eat healthy.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 28, 2016)

I loved watching Michelle Obama when she was a starting line backer in college.......she could really play football...


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 28, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> Michaels wife is pretty funny too


Do you have any pictures of the last 3 GOP Presidents working out???  Please share!!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 28, 2016)

2aguy said:


> I loved watching Michelle Obama when she was a starting line backer in college.......she could really play football...


Have you seen the porn pictures of first lady Melania Trump!!!  Trump plans to grab Melania by the P@@$sy and escort her into the White House!@!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > I loved watching Michelle Obama when she was a starting line backer in college.......she could really play football...
> ...



Escort is the word


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Buck111 said:
> ...


No I don't think so! 
Vietnam is a bit far away from Russia!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > I loved watching Michelle Obama when she was a starting line backer in college.......she could really play football...
> ...


As far as I know she didn't do porn in her life. She did erotic pictures when she lived in Europe.
That's what many Internet sources say


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


>



That is a sweet picture.    They look like they are very good friends and very close.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Had a Democrat First Lady done what Melania has done....RW conservative-Christians should have had a "Field Day" about it!!!  Hell conservatives even had a field day of complaints with Michelle's wardrobe, but name a Democratic First Lady who had to partake in in stripping and erotic-lesbian pictures!!!!! and being an illegal immigrant at the same time!!!!

Yep.....Melania is a perfect example of white privilege!!!!  President Obama would not have been President had Michelle taken the same pictures as Melania had done.  Yet, a white woman from the GOP from another country who took exotic porn-stripper pictures/work and who broke U.S. immigration laws can become First-lady!!!! without any complaints from the fake christian Republican's and racist conservative voters!  Ya got to be kidding ME.......really!!!!

Here's a question for ya.......does Melania look better naked or with clothes on!  How much money could the Trump Brand make now if Melania took "Nude-Exotic-Stripper" pictures on Jan 21st 2017????


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



I would suggest you get used to the idea of Melania being the first lady.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle Obama is not good looking at all.
> ...


Could we please stop calling Melania a Slut?  Could we please start respecting women regardless of their political party?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



From what I have heard...they are


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



First Lady Melania worked as an escort.......how do you think she got eye of Trump????  Trump put tic tac in his mouth walked up to Melania......grabbed her by P@@@Y and said to Melania "How Would You Like To Be My Wife". The rest is history.

We now have a Republican "stripper-exotic-porn-escort First Lady"


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


I agree with you that it's some kind of strange that you have a first lady that made erotic pictures in the past but the point is there were erotic and not pornographic pictures.
She has never done porn pictures or movies (that's what many Internet websites say and also her page on Wikipedia) 
The fact she's white in my opinion doesn't matter at all. If she were black or asian or any other ethnicity would be the same


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


Who told you she worked as an escort? There's no evidence that she really did that


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



What you fail to realize is President Obama would have "NEVER" been elected president had Michele took same pictures as Melannia has; because the GOP nation would have not excepted it!

White privilege would not have excepted as well.......unless it was a white woman!!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Would it have mattered????  Melania is white privileged.......any think is possible if you are white!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you realize Melania has already sued for $150 million any site reporting she worked as an escort!!!


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


You're just speculating RASTAMEN. I'm not saying I can prove she didn't do that but simply there's any evidence that she was an escort in the past


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


No I didn't know. But maybe she is suing those sites because she doesn't want to be called an escort! Who knows?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)

I seriously doubt whether a young Slovenian girl trying to make it as a high profile fashion model did not trade sexual favors


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Maybe she's suing because she has the money at her disposal to do just that!  Whereas the sites/newspapers don't have a $150 million kiddy to fight Melania!!!!!  Who knows......money talks.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


That's possible! We'll never know the truth. We just know what the mainstream media tell us!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


You're right there, but this is a pretty unique situation for Melania Trump.  She did not marry a politician.  Marco Rubio would not have married a former model with nude pictures of herself in mags all over Europe, because she would not be a suitable politician's wife.  Right?  It just wouldn't happen.  BUT now, think about this situation--Melania dated and then married a very rich real estate developer.  He branched out into television and then all of a sudden, WHOA---he actually makes good on his threat to run for President of the U.S.
He didn't choose her knowing he would be President in 2017.  She did not choose him knowing what she would be in for in 2017.
It is an entirely unique situation and not her fault, or anyone's fault.


----------



## Buck111 (Dec 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


>


Old guys tend to fall asleep at some of the most inopportune times. And when they do, there is always somebody there to take advantage of it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2016)

Buck111 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

If looks could kill


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> If looks could kill
> 
> View attachment 104300


Look over your shoulder Melania lol


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...




A very good post.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> If looks could kill
> 
> View attachment 104300




This photo was right before michelle joined the local rugby team for a scrimmage.....she was flagged for being too rough......


----------



## featherlite (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > If looks could kill
> ...



She already did look over her shoulder and stole Michelles speech.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Even if she did porn , so what


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

"Ccccccc


RASTAMEN said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



So what?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


Michelle has been the most harshly judged first lady and for the least reason. You can't say race has nothing to do with it when you have people referring to her as a gorilla who should go back to Africa. I've never before seen such disgusting slurs directed at a first lady.  But now it looks like the left is doing its best to meet that very low bar...come on, shut? Whore?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


The Trump's have a reputation for suing and the money...most people dont.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I seriously doubt whether a young Slovenian girl trying to make it as a high profile fashion model did not trade sexual favors


True, but does it matter?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


But Russia and Vietnam aren't that far apart politically..heh heh heh!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


 I do respect women who deserve respect even those who pose nude. Bt when such a woman(gold digger)  marries a pervert like Trump , she loses respect..  BTW are you AS concerned about all the vitriol and vicuous attacks direced at Michelle OBAMA...who ,BTW, is a paragon of virtue and morality? Compared to  Michelle, Melania  IS a slut.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > I loved watching Michelle Obama when she was a starting line backer in college.......she could really play football...
> ...


It woud seem he ought ta
but instead he chose his dawta.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


 I don't turn th other cheek, I hit back with equal of greater force!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I'm so radical, I believe that women have a right to do with their bodies what they will, and no one has a right to judge them a "slut" for having multiple partners or wearing revealing clothes, or WHATEVER.  If men can screw anything that moves and get no "rep" except 'sowing their wild oats,' then women deserve the same nonjudgment.  Don't you agree?
And I admire Michelle greatly.  Whatever made you think I wouldn't?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 I could concur with your assessment of women in an arena where civil  discourse is the rule. But on USMB first blood has been drawn by the "decent" RW citizens herein so many times someone has to push back. They have shown NO respect for Michelle nor have they shown respect for the president of the United States of America.
Please move aside and let them feel the pain we felt when they attacked our  Black First Lady so cruelly.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Sorry, guy, but two wrongs don't make a right.  I'm on the side of women, not only Democratic women.
I will leave y'all alone to be mean though.  I've said my piece.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 Thanks'M'am.. Some things aren't fit for consumption by ladies. But a man has to do what a man has to do sometimes...sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



What has Melania done to you to deserve that?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

I think the way Melania is being treated by some illustrates the ongoing double standard between men and women.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2016)

It is always awkward watching the party of LGBT play the morality card.

I thought everything European was awesome.  Maybe not?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sold her soul for a luxury lifestyle


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Hahaha! Nothing I say here is going to affect Melania in any way. She will never see or read  my posts any more than Michelle or Obama will read any of those targeting THEM here.
I am at war here. Melania's reputation  is collateral damage and I am simply using her devilish past as a weapon against those who would attempt to degrade an angel like Michelle 
Obama.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> I think the way Melania is being treated by some illustrates the ongoing double standard between men and women.


Have you applied the same principles to RW vileness directed at Michelle Obama?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 30, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> It is always awkward watching the party of LGBT play the morality card.
> 
> I thought everything European was awesome.  Maybe not?


The party of LGBT isn't playing the morality card I am. Michelle Obama and her husband have been exemplary role models. But when compared to the Donald and Melania, they should be declared saints by the vatican.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Michelle Obama supported our veterans and was an advocate for a healthy lifestyle for children
For that, she was vilified by the right

As a replacement, the right offers up a playboy who has been married three times, cheats on his wives, had a child out of wedlock and is married to a former escort/model who is 25 years his younger.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We are only talking GOP politics.  The treatment of Melania is a reflection of how the GOP strategist would have treated an Democrat first lady had she done what Melania had done.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 30, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > If looks could kill
> ...



Meanwhile, Melania Trump new her naked photos and working as an escort were numbered!  She had to go find her an old sugar daddy and marrie him to maintain her lifestyle.  In walks Trump.....the rest is history!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...



Michelle Obama has been a great First Lady. She raised two girls hike dealing with a microscope on her. I have often defended her. I find that calling her a slut, a man and whatever BS the nutter right labeled her is sad example of conservatism. Now, the nutter left is throwing it on Melania. It is disturbing that people on both sides participate in this unproductive rhetoric.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 30, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



So, it's okay because if the situation was reversed it would be the same? Pretty stupid logic. 

So you really don't have any conviction in your rhetoric, it's just a troll tactic.

Nice to know that there are those on both sides of the aisle that choose not to be so childish.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 30, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I think  the party of overt and latent deplorable(s) , the GOP, would have invoked their false sense of moral superiority to mercilessly attack any strong Democrat candidate as tawdry as Trump and his wife are. Even the smell of money doesn't cover the stench of corruption and vileness those two generate.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I think the way Melania is being treated by some illustrates the ongoing double standard between men and women.
> ...



Absolutely.  Hence this thread.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


In a world like this ruled by money what she did (if she really sold her soul for money) is very common.
You can find hundreds of people doing the same thing


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2016)

Why did Hussein Obama called the "wife"   Michael?

Why didn't he called her Michelle?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 30, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes, Melania's profession is the world's oldest.  There are lots of people doing it but none, including Melania, ever aspired to be Fist Lady of the United States of America.  The whole affair is Trump's doing. He took a risk  by appealing to millions of xenophobic populists whose pseudo-conservative values dissipated when they started to drink the Kool-Aid!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 30, 2016)

skye said:


> Why did Hussein Obama called the "wife"   Michael?
> 
> Why didn't he called her Michelle?


Why can't Melania keep her legs closed????


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 30, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Hussein Obama called the "wife"   Michael?
> ...


Or why can't she keep her clothes on?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Young girls seducing a sugar daddy is as old as mankind

Still doesn't make it admirable


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Millions of conservative young Ladies will now try and emulate Melania!  Melania has proven you can have a career as a hoe and as work as a escort slut......and still be first lady and be worth millions!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 31, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > _Eeehhh, I don't like Michael, really, he's as much of a lying, race-baiting, selfish piece of trash as his husband~_
> ...


Michelle Obama Says We Have No 'Hope' Right Now

Michelle Obama hasn’t been proud of America in at least 26 years? - Hot Air


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 31, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


Another pro-sex-trafficker progressive, I see. 

You can tell. They see women only as sex objects, while maintaining it's a woman's *right* to have sex with every single man who demands it..cuz ABORTIONS are available.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 31, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Trump wealth enable him to become a "Sugar Daddy" PIMP, without contacting aids or other sexually transmitted diseases.......that we know of.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 31, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


No, Michelle Obama hasn't been proud of GOP-conservative ideologues parading around as patriots claiming the love America.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 31, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Melania is a sex object. Why else would a wealthy old man be interested in her?
But she got to be First Lady out of it


----------



## featherlite (Dec 31, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



On the surface Melania looks like the classic story of a gold digger. She's just another piece of the apple pie/ hardworking morals of the Trump family. 
Like its been said, she wasn't planning on the white house and wants to stay in the background, cant fault her for that.
Who knows, maybe she will do positive things in the future. At this point anything is possible.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 31, 2016)

featherlite said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


 
The public judges  celebrities and political leaders differently. As celebrities,Melania and trump were the toast of the town(s).  But to baby boomers, Trump's candidacy for president  drew the ire of those who believed the Trumps' past indiscretions  disqualified them as national role models. But the media gave him loads of free air time due to his populist appeal. He delivered gallons of Kool-Aid and his groupies lapped it up. After that, morality, conservatism or political decorum  disappeared.

From behind the painted face and mascara, Melania looked on in disbelief. Deep inside she knew that her past would weigh heavily upon her new title as First Lady.
Trump knew it too. He knew that she might be a liability when serving as an envoy of the Republic. Fairly good looking but uneducated and just as unrefined as Trump is, MelaniaI is no First Lady material.  In a head to head comparison, I wonder if Marilyn Monroe would have made a better First Lady.

We will never know the answer to that one but we do know for sure that Michelle Obama  made a better First Lady than either Melania or Marilyn  could have hoped to be!


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



Before the election I received several text and emails from my friends in Asia and Europe with Melanie's nasty pictures. These nasty emails and text with pictures got intensified after the election. *Your new First Lady*.  Very popular FLOTUS.  Only few from South and Central American countries.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Dec 31, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Don't worry I'm sure Trump will show her respect and name a part of the White House after her... knowing him, probably the kitchen.



Knowing Trump he'll probably name one of the WH toilets after Melania!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 31, 2016)

RASTAMEN said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Are you calling her a liar? I thought you liked her!


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I totally agree with you. There's nothing admirable in that lifestyle!
The problem is that in a world ruled by money (more than in the past) this lifestyle is on the rise


----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)

Sure is a judgmental thread here..by many. Though I do not agree with Michelle politically, I thought the video was adorable, and fun!


----------

